# LeBron James has first practice with Cavaliers



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

LeBron James has first practice with Cavaliers (7-5-03).
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-cavaliers-james&prov=ap&type=lgns

_LeBron James took the floor for the first time as a member of the Cleveland Cavaliers. 

The much-hyped No. 1 draft pick went through his first practice with his new teammates and coaches Saturday night. 

James participated in a two-hour workout as the Cavaliers prepared for Orlando's six-team instructional league. James is expected to make his summer league debut Tuesday against the Magic._

Some Photos from the Practice:

_Cleveland Cavaliers' LeBron James, left, works with assistant coach Bob Donewald, Jr., right, during practice at Orlando's six team instructional league on Saturday_

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=1057457817.cavaliers_james_fsaa105&prov=ap


_Cleveland Cavaliers' Lebron James, left, ties his sneaker while waiting for the Cavaliers' practice time during Orlando's six team instructional league on Saturday_

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?slug=1057448511.cavaliers_james_fsaa101&prov=ap


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

It was only with the Summer League squad, right?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Summer league team is basically the Cavs regular season team.

Anyone read the comment from Miles about Lebron's ballhandling ability? And what Silas said about his reads in the half-court?

Good stuff.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

No they only have 4 players from last years regular season roster.


----------

